# Custom wheel chips made to order, Banners, T-shirts and much more



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

custom wheel chips made to order any color with your Logo, Banners, T-shirts and much more


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

some more we made for some costumers


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

How much for t shirts and wheel chips??


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

How about a caprice wheel chip in aqua


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Abie said:


> custom wheel chips made to order any color with your Logo, Banners, T-shirts and much more
> 
> View attachment 660328
> View attachment 660330
> View attachment 660332


Where's the gear chips?


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

here are some what logo you want in the gear or just the Chevy ones and color we make them the way you want them


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Can u do purple or lavander color ones with my car club logo ?


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

67 chevy impala said:


> Can u do purple or lavander color ones with my car club logo ?
> View attachment 662507


we sure can


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Price on wheel chips homie


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

RML3864 said:


> Price on wheel chips homie


$60. for a set of wheel chips with your logo


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Ordered mine


----------



## jasonyork (Aug 1, 2013)

Which is the best place to order this t-shirts and wheel chips?? 

Custom shirt maker


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Can you make custom size ?

Wats the size on the 1's u have


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Can you make custom size ?
> 
> Wats the size on the 1's u have


yes we can make then any size and i have 2.25 and 2.50 but i have made them bigger for the back of the tank's of apump


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

kool was looking for a lil smaller. have a set of appliance wires and want to use to cover the "a". also wanna get a set for some 2 wing k.o's gotta check on the size


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whats the backside look like? adhesive? just curious


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> kool was looking for a lil smaller. have a set of appliance wires and want to use to cover the "a". also wanna get a set for some 2 wing k.o's gotta check on the size


we can make them any size you want


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

slo said:


> whats the backside look like? adhesive? just curious


just adhesive just like the Dayton ones or we can do metal back's to if you like


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Abie said:


> custom wheel chips made to order any color with your Logo, Banners, T-shirts and much more
> 
> View attachment 660328
> View attachment 660330
> View attachment 660332


:thumbsup:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

How much for some Oakland Raiders chips shipped to 23452?


----------



## jakejake (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you still doing these ??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x68


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Abie said:


> here are some what logo you want in the gear or just the Chevy ones and color we make them the way you want them
> 
> View attachment 662372
> View attachment 662373


How much for the impala ones in 2.25 with black background shipped to 98281


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for the blue genuine Chevrolet ones shipped to 78626 tx.


Abie said:


> here are some what logo you want in the gear or just the Chevy ones and color we make them the way you want them
> 
> View attachment 662372
> View attachment 662373


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

can you make em 1.75 inches ?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Where u located?


----------



## mustbemagic (Mar 27, 2013)

looking for a quote for Lincoln symbol in red background and gold or silver emblem please. thanks


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Do you have any more 2" 1/4" blue wheel chips? preferably monte carlo emblem.


----------

